# New Advanced Manual for Canon R5



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 7, 2020)

I just discovered that the Advanced User Guide has been updated for firmware 1.2.0. I didn't look through it beyond seeing on the cover that it was updated for the latest firmware. https://cam.start.canon/en/C003/manual/c003.pdf


----------

